# Kimberly rock monitors



## hornet (Oct 23, 2010)

Havent heard much bout these guys recently, what are they worth these days?


----------



## reptilian1924 (Oct 23, 2010)

lf you really want to know what Kimberly Rock Monitors are worth, lf l was you l would contact either Michael or Jason at Reptile City in Adelaide SA, they are the ones who would know what they are worth and how many are available today if any are.


----------



## hornet (Oct 23, 2010)

was thinking of doing that, according to their site they have them incubating at the moment but that may be old news that hasnt been updated.


----------



## reptilian1924 (Oct 23, 2010)

Yes they do currently have some eggs from 1 of their female Kimberly Rock Monitors in the incubator, l talk to either Michael or Jason at least 3 times each week, they are 2 of my best herp mate that l enjoy sharing my Reptile interest with. and they always let me know what they have in their incubator.
l know they do have a long waiting list for what ever they do hatch from their Kimberly Rock Monitors.


----------



## hornet (Oct 23, 2010)

i'm not interested in purchasing just yet for now i just want to get a rough price to see if its something i could afford in the near future


----------



## Rickyp (Oct 23, 2010)

There worth $1500 each and there is a waiting list of about 2 years


----------



## hornet (Oct 23, 2010)

cheers mate . Now why is there such a long waiting list? I didnt think they were overly popular at the start? they never took off like the roughies did anyway from what i saw. Has there been a late boom in their popularity?


----------



## blakehose (Oct 23, 2010)

I think you'll find (as the 2 year waiting list shows) they are a popular monitor. Though when the numbers of them are not very high in captivity this popularity is less evident than in animals like Acanthurus & Varius which are readily available. In a few years when the availability increases, you will see a evident popularity 'boom' (and the price drop that goes with it).


----------



## Bushfire (Oct 23, 2010)

Where ever you get them from get yourself on a waiting list. I think they have always been popular to the monitor keepers here. Those breeders that have them dont have to advertise them for sale so numbers are slowly building and traded on the low. You will find a similar story with most monitors except a small few.


----------



## Bushfire (Oct 23, 2010)

Also breeders would be mindful that it would be more easy than with pythons to crash the market so they are limiting their efforts.


----------



## reptilian1924 (Oct 23, 2010)

View attachment 169220
View attachment 169219
View attachment 169218
View attachment 169217
View attachment 169216


Here are some photos of the Kimberly Rock Monitors, that my good herp mate Jason who is the owner of Reptile City in Adelaide SA owns.

l just had a chat with him on the phone and he said to me he has 2 phases in the Kimberly Rock Monitors and what their worth today, and they are the normal phase $1500-00each and the red phase $2500-00each, he also told me there should be alot more available by mid 2011 onwards.

lf anyone wishes to find out more about the Kimberley Rock Monitors and have their name put on a waiting list, l advice you to contact Jason at Reptile City in Adelaide SA, he also told me no-one else other than him now breeds these awesome Monitors.


----------



## hornet (Oct 23, 2010)

reptilian1933 said:


> he also told me no-one else other than him now breeds these awesome Monitors.



thats what makes me think they wernt that popular to start off with, if they were you would think more people would have got them and there would be a few more breeders out there.


----------



## 1issie (Oct 23, 2010)

i know them,they do have some and they look gorgeous!!,luckily if i want one down the road ( which i do :lol: ) i can get some if the wait list down the road isn't that long i can get some!!!


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Oct 23, 2010)

There are other people with Kimberley Rock Monitors than Jason, and there have been successful breeding attempts with them in Sydney and the Gold Coast.


----------



## tympanocryptis (Oct 23, 2010)

reptilian1933 said:


> View attachment 169220
> View attachment 169219
> View attachment 169218
> View attachment 169217
> ...



Jason would be wrong then wouldnt he!


----------



## hornet (Oct 23, 2010)

Jonno from ERD said:


> There are other people with Kimberley Rock Monitors than Jason, and there have been successful breeding attempts with them in Sydney and the Gold Coast.


 
Who is the gold coast breeder?


----------



## tympanocryptis (Oct 23, 2010)

hornet said:


> Who is the gold coast breeder?


Dont want to name someone but do a search and your answer should reveal itself


----------



## Scleropages (Oct 23, 2010)

Also a few people in the NT breed them , I still want to get a pr , they are awesome monitors!!


----------



## giggle (Oct 23, 2010)

they look absolutely stunning, i can understand why they would have a waiting list on them.


----------



## giggle (Oct 23, 2010)

BTW I just found out kimberly rock monitors are well established overseas and cost merely $350. :| it is disgusting to think our own species is more readily available and cheaper overseas.


----------



## siouxie (Oct 29, 2010)

Jonno from ERD said:


> There are other people with Kimberley Rock Monitors than Jason, and there have been successful breeding attempts with them in Sydney and the Gold Coast.


 
there's been a lot delivered lately to sydney.....but bred, yeah right. when there's hotties floating around, and then someone sells some, don't assume that they are actually being bred.


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Oct 29, 2010)

With any "in demand" native reptile, there is going to be poaching, and unfortunately selling of poached stock. That doesn't mean there isn't legitimate keepers who are putting in the effort to breed these monitors though.


----------



## Varanidae (Oct 29, 2010)

I agree with Jonno that when there is demand for *anything* there will always be some that will do the wrong thing no matter what it is, Siouxie are you suggesting that these animals are not being bred by anyone else other than Jason?


----------



## Bushfire (Oct 29, 2010)

There are at least 3 Sydney keepers that are producing captive bred animals.


----------

